# Aquascaping a tall aquarium.



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

Click on the resources tab and look through the plants list. Dwarf Saggitaria is one that I have in my tank and it is not so dwarf it's about 13" tall right now. Just got to do some searching.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Dwarf sag is a nice plant that spreads well even in low light. It would definitely take over with CO2. Mine is only about 4-5" tall at most. I think some spiral vals or jungle vals would be neat for the tank. The driftwood just needs to be grown in around to look more natural.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

I think you need to add some more hardscape to create some various levels. Just planting on a flat bottom will always look like landscaping in a flower bed more than a natural setting.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

+1 on the more Harscape idea. 

Get some egg crate, rocks, wood, etc.. That will help a ton!

I too have a 24" tank it really works wonders when you have more than substrate and plants.


----------



## stueyandspike (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, a tall and skinny tank brings a unique set of challenges to overcome. I was thinking about picking up another bag or two of eco complete anyway to remove the fake river. I wish I could find some hardscape that is tall and skinny too. If anyone has a tall tank and is willing to post a picture that would help me with ideas.


----------



## normana61 (Sep 7, 2015)

you need to think of it as a landscaping a slope. sand bed in front of boulders, then a few smaller plants, then more rock, then plants. not in a straight line, kinda wavy or more natural let the rock dictate. 

I have a 30" tall 180 gallon seamless bow front and planning now, the 1st level, 2" pool filter sand, no need trying to grow a carpet type plant only to fail. i'll have the 2nd tier about 5" off the bottom and the next tier about 10". with heavy driftwood pieces all the way to the top.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

watching the progress,I have a 45 as well that I want to scape one day.I bought some "jungle vals" that I think are spiralis and not americana,won't grow over 6 inches tall.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Wood with Java Fern, Bolbitis, Anubias or moss on it to add interest higher up can help.


----------

